# شرح فك ملفات artcam2009 المضغوطة وتحميلها على الكمبيوتر



## salah_design (21 يناير 2011)

ارجو التوفيق للجميع
طريقة فك ملفات الارت كام المضغوطة التي نزلتها بمشاركة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244691.html





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244688.html
لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## mohamedsinger (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا وإن شاء الله سوف ينفز وشكرا


----------



## salah_design (22 يناير 2011)

mohamedsinger قال:


> شكرا وإن شاء الله سوف ينفز وشكرا


الشكر لله 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## العرسماوي (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا شفت التصاميم في الموقع وبصراحه جميله جداً 
لاكن هل نفذت على الماكينه


----------



## salah_design (21 مارس 2011)

العرسماوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا شفت التصاميم في الموقع وبصراحه جميله جداً
> لاكن هل نفذت على الماكينه


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم اخي المعظم تم عملها على الماكنة
والموجوده التي لم يتم تنفيذها يمكن تنفيذها بكل سهولة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## العرسماوي (22 مارس 2011)

الاخ صالح السلام عليكم ..
طيب ممكن تلني على كتب لشرح برنامج art cam بالصور اذا لا يوجد بالعربي
ولك مني خالص الدعاء 
اخوك الصغير


----------



## العرسماوي (22 مارس 2011)

لاخ صلاح السلام عليكم ..
طيب ممكن تدلني على كتب لشرح برنامج art cam بالصور ا3d فقط اذا لا يوجد بالعربي
ولك مني خالص الدعاء 
اخوك الصغير


----------



## salah_design (22 مارس 2011)

العرسماوي قال:


> لاخ صلاح السلام عليكم ..
> طيب ممكن تدلني على كتب لشرح برنامج art cam بالصور ا3d فقط اذا لا يوجد بالعربي
> ولك مني خالص الدعاء
> اخوك الصغير


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي في احد مواضيعي قمت بتحميل كتاب بصيغة pdf تستطيع التعلم منه 
وهناك دروس لي موجوده بالملتقى ارجو ان تفيدك في تعلم الثري دي
واذا وجدت اي صعوبة فانا اعطي بعض الاخوه دورة بالتودي والثري دي 
واي سؤال انا بالخدمة
تقبل تحياتي 
من اي البلاد العربية حضرتك


----------



## waredf (9 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر الى المعلم صلاح


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

waredf قال:


> كل الشكر الى المعلم صلاح


بارك الله فيك اخي
وهذا ندين به لله
ارجوا ان يتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## صادق طلعت (20 مايو 2011)

ya basha ana men maser we 3awez awalan el bernameg la2ne mosh 3aref ageb noskha shaghala we kman law betede coursat fe yeb2a dah she2 gamel gedan we el email beta3e [email protected] yaret netkalem we netefe2


----------

